# What to buy utv or atv



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

for starters im 39 years old, never married, no kids, my girlfriend is a teacher, I own a landscape co and a tree service, that does a little plowing 30 accounts, i have 10 rentals that i do. the one big commmercial accout has a ton of sidewalks, im tired of shoveling or snowblowing when the thing works.

how much to get into a new utv with a boss v



second, how much to get into a nice atv with plow, downpressure the whole 9


i know i dont need either, but im getting one or the other just for fun, just need to know how deep im looking at 


thanks Joe Bufalino, Edinboro Pa, that just got 24 inches in the last 24 hrs


and will the utv go anywhere an atv will, thanks


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i like the atvs smaller and easier to move snow on sidewalks and small drive-ways


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

go for an atv if your gonna do sidewalks. you can get used midsize one that came with a plow or you can put one on for less than 500 bucks and you can get a salt spreader for the back of the atv and it works great. you can use the atv all year round for whatever kinda work you gotta do. and you can go have fun on the weekends and ride


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;1417572 said:


> go for an atv if your gonna do sidewalks. you can get used midsize one that came with a plow or you can put one on for less than 500 bucks and you can get a salt spreader for the back of the atv and it works great. you can use the atv all year round for whatever kinda work you gotta do. and you can go have fun on the weekends and ride


I agree Atv they are way more nimble put some good tires on it and you wont have problems. Go for some thing over a 500cc 650cc Utvs are heavey and expensive


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 for an atv. Will go anywhere a utv will or wont go. Not as wide as a utv, and much more fun. Even 400cc are good for about anything, I love my Sportsman 400(425cc). Had a buddy that plowed his driveway with a Can-am outlander 400, but gave it up for a snowblower attachment on his lawn rider. The atv plow couldnt handle pushing deep snow on the entire driveway without some good speed. Then too much speed + a curb or the likes = injury. He just uses the atv for fun now. But i think it would be great in your situation for sidewalks, once you figure out the transportation end of it.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

As far as atv price, you could spend 2-4k for a decent used one, or 8-12k for something new. Then you need the plow. Look around, deals can be found, as long as someone isnt pawning off something with problems


----------

